# **** luck Rings



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well i got my package from China, i received the "luck ring" and the "wolf" both very well done especially the wolf. the ruck ling is very thin, tiny but not too tiny except! it is slippery and hard to fir the hand. the factory bandset is too small to do anything with, so removed it and worked with it to figure our finger/ hand orientation, this morning i thought i would try it out since i retubed it as well as the wolf..
the ruck ling killed me the first easy shot went easy with the tapered tubeset i used it was easy, so i thought to give it more of a test, semi butterfly, this time at release the litte bugger slipped in my hand, the 3/8" steel struck me straight in my thumb while the ss spun in my hand hitting 2 more fingers. red on the thumb marks center of hit, i think i got lucky although 3 finger are throbbing and swollen.







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









the wolf, i tubed it up with 20-50 tubes used 1/4" ball bearings as stops in the tube ends, it shoots pretty nice, i like the 20/50 more than i thought i would, problem, the balls sneak out of the ends releasing the tubes? what am i doing wrong? the bearing wont pull out , not until i get a longer stretch or hold for a moment, this rig should hold until i take the balls out?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Ohhhhh....sang Q! Sucks for your finger.

Get a rayshot magnetic pouch I guess. Seems to me like a PFS is a better idea, I guess they are they smaller than that? They look cool, but like the rubik's cube of slingshots. Seems like you would want to mount that on a staff and use it like a bazooka-starship. I guess the ling is too low for that.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

OUCH! You really need to wrap the luck ring with something ... strips of innertube or small Chinese tubes. Or force some tubing over various parts. As I mentioned elsewhere, I dipped mine in that rubber goo made for coating tool handles, and I can recommend that. I just cannot hold onto one without some sort of wrap. Also, note that I believe the little thing is designed so that you use your ring finger in the hole to stabilize it ... if you are not doing that, then I am sure you will have a lot of trouble with it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> OUCH! You really need to wrap the luck ring with something ... strips of innertube or small Chinese tubes. Or force some tubing over various parts. As I mentioned elsewhere, I dipped mine in that rubber goo made for coating tool handles, and I can recommend that. I just cannot hold onto one without some sort of wrap. Also, note that I believe the little thing is designed so that you use your ring finger in the hole to stabilize it ... if you are not doing that, then I am sure you will have a lot of trouble with it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


i know i should have wrapped it in something (experiment ) i had just finished wrapping the wolf with thera on the risers, if i would have? it would not have slipped (maybe) and it would not have gotten my other 2 fingers, as it spun it the middle finger just below the first joint was also cut., yes my ring finger was engaged that probably saved it from coming back at me? once i can feel my fingers again i will wrap it try again, if it still done not fit right, i have a cool padauk frame in mind.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

as far as the bearings coming out of the tubes there are three possible fixes I know of
1 use a larger ball
2 once the ball is in push it back far enough that you can tie the end of the tube with a bit of string
3 take a small piece of 2040 or 1745 and put it over the tube once the ball is in.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Ohhhhh....sang Q! Sucks for your finger.
> 
> Get a rayshot magnetic pouch I guess. Seems to me like a PFS is a better idea, I guess they are they smaller than that? They look cool, but like the rubik's cube of slingshots. Seems like you would want to mount that on a staff and use it like a bazooka-starship. I guess the ling is too low for that.


i see what you are getting at here, the ends of each tube are secured in place by inserting a ball bearing in the tube to act as a block like in an axe handle, this should work with 1/4" and does, but only for a shot or 2?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> as far as the bearings coming out of the tubes there are three possible fixes I know of
> 1 use a larger ball
> 2 once the ball is in push it back far enough that you can tie the end of the tube with a bit of string
> 3 take a small piece of 2040 or 1745 and put it over the tube once the ball is in.


sounds like 3 very possible fix's thanks H! i had already thought about the tie off, but have never seen it done, so i knew there were other ways.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

newconvert said:


> Ohhhhh....sang Q! Sucks for your finger.
> 
> Get a rayshot magnetic pouch I guess. Seems to me like a PFS is a better idea, I guess they are they smaller than that? They look cool, but like the rubik's cube of slingshots. Seems like you would want to mount that on a staff and use it like a bazooka-starship. I guess the ling is too low for that.


i see what you are getting at here, the ends of each tube are secured in place by inserting a ball bearing in the tube to act as a block like in an axe handle, this should work with 1/4" and does, but only for a shot or 2?
[/quote]I'm not sure I'm following you, do you mean the Rayshot pouch?


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Like Harpersgrace suggested, I push the balls back enough to close off the end of the tube with a constrictor knot...works great... Sorry about the hand hit, it only takes a second then hurts for a dang month...
Kip


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Ohhhhh....sang Q! Sucks for your finger.
> 
> Get a rayshot magnetic pouch I guess. Seems to me like a PFS is a better idea, I guess they are they smaller than that? They look cool, but like the rubik's cube of slingshots. Seems like you would want to mount that on a staff and use it like a bazooka-starship. I guess the ling is too low for that.


i see what you are getting at here, the ends of each tube are secured in place by inserting a ball bearing in the tube to act as a block like in an axe handle, this should work with 1/4" and does, but only for a shot or 2?
[/quote]I'm not sure I'm following you, do you mean the Rayshot pouch?
[/quote]well actually you said a magnetic rayshot pouch? i have them.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Kipken said:


> Like Harpersgrace suggested, I push the balls back enough to close off the end of the tube with a constrictor knot...works great... Sorry about the hand hit, it only takes a second then hurts for a dang month...
> Kip










a split second, a tiny little hair of a second, and your right feels like electricity every time you touch something, ok i will try the advice's thanks so far guys


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

How are you holding it? This is the only stable way I can shoot it, it's got a few kills under its belt with 1745's and 2040's


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> How are you holding it? This is the only stable way I can shoot it, it's got a few kills under its belt with 1745's and 2040's


i would say the same as you, except no wrap, i am in the process of wrapping it now, cant let a little pain slow me down, thanks PS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

easy fix for your thumb, cut it off . maybe you should wear one of them metal gloves that knights wear .  







hope you heel fast .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

How the he ll did you get your finger or thumb?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Why did you change the engrish title?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> easy fix for your thumb, cut it off . maybe you should wear one of them metal gloves that knights wear .
> 
> 
> 
> ...










always count on Imp! thats ok, i'v been sitting here shooting myself in the foot like the vid the other day, i cant feel any pain in my hand at all?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> How the he ll did you get your finger or thumb?


freak accident? i dont know? i have tried duplicating it but nothing? but the photo shows center impact, and it is slowly turning purple lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> How are you holding it? This is the only stable way I can shoot it, it's got a few kills under its belt with 1745's and 2040's


thanks for these photos, i thought my hand hold was the same but since i saw your photos i now see i held it different, ****! yuppers this method is more solid in my hands thanks!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

newconvert said:


> How the he ll did you get your finger or thumb?


freak accident? i dont know? i have tried duplicating it but nothing? but the photo shows center impact, and it is slowly turning purple lol
[/quote]

What? You tried to do it again? Are you nuts?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> How the he ll did you get your finger or thumb?


freak accident? i dont know? i have tried duplicating it but nothing? but the photo shows center impact, and it is slowly turning purple lol
[/quote]

What? You tried to do it again? Are you nuts?








[/quote]no nut nuts Henry, just the kung fu grip, not the injury part!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got a fix for it... take the tubes out, replace with chain, wear around neck as pendant, too small for a slingshot!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> I've got a fix for it... take the tubes out, replace with chain, wear around neck as pendant, too small for a slingshot!


 BLING!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ouch! Very Ouch! Never done that yet. Knock on wood. I made a special protective glove when shooting something small and unpredictable. i remove once I'm confident in the new shooter. Can't afford any more injuries.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> Ouch! Very Ouch! Never done that yet. Knock on wood. I made a special protective glove when shooting something small and unpredictable. i remove once I'm confident in the new shooter. Can't afford any more injuries.


before today i did not see how i could hit my hand? hahahahhahhahahaha now i still really dont know quite how it happened but i am just 1 step more careful, i have fixed the forks with a nice layer of thera, and shoot the way PS shows in his photo's, it works! i will probably be wary of this little one for a while. yeah a glove sure would ease the pain next time.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> How the he ll did you get your finger or thumb?


ok, i'll see if i can explain it? i was holding like the kung fu shooters on the dankung site, thumb on right fork, the left side rolled out towards me, the moving ball had to have been trapped between fork and thumb?


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

That just hurts to even look at!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newconvert said:


> ... i'v been sitting here shooting myself in the foot like the vid the other day, i cant feel any pain in my hand at all?


are you a slingshot masochist ?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Mark, Nice to see your mark on thumb


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ouchh dude!


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi all,
Been trying to get used to my luck ring.......haven't damaged myself yet...........

I've wrapped forks in paracord and part of the finger ring (also tried vinyl tape - no good) - much better, but still feels very uncomfortable when shooting, and I can't seem to get a consistent repeatable grip. After a couple or 3 shots it really hurts my ring finger.

I'm using 6.5 inch 1745 tubes. Want to try and persist with these tubes as I want to use it for hunting. Butterfly style is not for me.

I'm left handed and have tried a glove on my right hand - it helps, but I'd rather not.

I've been shooting it "gangsta style" - I've always shot with the catty on a cant - just feels natural - but not tried the luckring using an upright hold yet as it feels alien. Will try this style later today.

Am coming to the conclusion that maybe this isn't the catty for me for regular use. Not given up on it yet though.............


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

All I can say is...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, think I will stick to my fox, I was thinking about one of those luck rings but after seeing the pics of it in Pop's hand think I will pass. The fox is small enough to comfortably fit in my front pocket and comfortably shoot. Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Wow, think I will stick to my fox, I was thinking about one of those luck rings but after seeing the pics of it in Pop's hand think I will pass. The fox is small enough to comfortably fit in my front pocket and comfortably shoot. Chris


smart, go with what you know, my trouble is i just have to keep pushing


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> All I can say is...


words to live to hahahhahaha


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeowch!

Man needs his opposable thumbs!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

newconvert said:


> well i got my package from China, i received the "luck ring" and the "wolf" both very well done especially the wolf. the ruck ling is very thin, tiny but not too tiny except! it is slippery and hard to fir the hand. the factory bandset is too small to do anything with, so removed it and worked with it to figure our finger/ hand orientation, this morning i thought i would try it out since i retubed it as well as the wolf..
> the ruck ling killed me the first easy shot went easy with the tapered tubeset i used it was easy, so i thought to give it more of a test, semi butterfly, this time at release the litte bugger slipped in my hand, the 3/8" steel struck me straight in my thumb while the ss spun in my hand hitting 2 more fingers. red on the thumb marks center of hit, i think i got lucky although 3 finger are throbbing and swollen.
> View attachment 20044
> View attachment 20045
> ...


What are the dimensions of that? How wide/tall etc.?
I think I'd like to design one that's of the same size or smaller but with better ergonomics.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i got one, i'll measure it out in a few minutes


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

View attachment LuckRings.pdf


Here is a direct scan of my Luck Rings without any coating or bands. Just print the pdf with no scaling, and it comes out exactly to the size of the Luck Rings. Hope this helps.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Got it Charles, looks like 2 5/8" wide X 3 3/8" tall... should be an interesting challenge!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Got it Charles, looks like 2 5/8" wide X 3 3/8" tall... should be an interesting challenge!


Yep ... that's the measurements I get directly from the wee beastie itself.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> Yeowch!
> 
> Man needs his opposable thumbs!


funny!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> well i got my package from China, i received the "luck ring" and the "wolf" both very well done especially the wolf. the ruck ling is very thin, tiny but not too tiny except! it is slippery and hard to fir the hand. the factory bandset is too small to do anything with, so removed it and worked with it to figure our finger/ hand orientation, this morning i thought i would try it out since i retubed it as well as the wolf..
> the ruck ling killed me the first easy shot went easy with the tapered tubeset i used it was easy, so i thought to give it more of a test, semi butterfly, this time at release the litte bugger slipped in my hand, the 3/8" steel struck me straight in my thumb while the ss spun in my hand hitting 2 more fingers. red on the thumb marks center of hit, i think i got lucky although 3 finger are throbbing and swollen.
> View attachment 20044
> View attachment 20045
> ...


What are the dimensions of that? How wide/tall etc.?
I think I'd like to design one that's of the same size or smaller but with better ergonomics.
[/quote]i'll get you the specks Bill

oops too late!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Got it Charles, looks like 2 5/8" wide X 3 3/8" tall... should be an interesting challenge!


LOL! look at my photo, today its purple, challenge........yup lol


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I think I'll pass on buying one


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mckee said:


> I think I'll pass on buying one


or? wait for the Hays model? its a fun shooter ................. pain is a kick ass teacher! well pain and pop shot. see if we can get a tutorial from Pop Shot?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Once you get the grip down you'll never have a fork hit again. Just let it pivot on your ring finger, pull against the yoke of your thumb/pointer.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Once you get the grip down you'll never have a fork hit again. Just let it pivot on your ring finger, pull against the yoke of your thumb/pointer.


i've been shooting it since i saw you piks, once i wrapped it a bit and gripped it right its just fine now, thanks PS


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

not done, in the experimental stage, the forks are wrapped in thera black, i do like this! its grippy and so soft (like putting your head on a pillow) it helps the fingers to mold to the fork. i also have a temporary leather wrap on the ring, it helps to make the hole smaller to better control the tiny ss, it really does not increase the size much, and i like it much more.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just need to experiment to find what works for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> Just need to experiment to find what works for you.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


indeed Charles, its quite the nice little shooter now, i'm following Rogers tapered tube topic now because i am using similar tubes, and i am curious about his results.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi All,
Been experimenting with wrapping and grip - its getting better, much better................









Not quite where I want to be with it yet, but its definitely improving.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

peakshooter said:


> Hi All,
> Been experimenting with wrapping and grip - its getting better, much better................
> 
> 
> ...


i completed the experimental stage with mine, i moved the leather up for more traction and now its not cushy, but it secure and a really fun shooter.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi all,
Been playing and experimenting some more but can't get any more comfortable with this little catty, which is a real shame cos I want something as small as this for daily use. 
I can't get a comfortable grip, nor can I stop the little beggar moving in my hand when the shot has been released, so I have to re-grip it each time, leading to a loss of consistency and a painful ring finger. If I grip it tighter its even more uncomfortable and I've tried a "lace" brace (lanyard) wrapped around my wrist which helps but doesn't solve it..

I've come to the conclusion that :
- I could try and fabricate a handle for it
- I could try and find an alternative of a similar size or commission something similar- but more practical - from a maker (have got a couple of milbros but want to stick with chinese tubes if poss)
- I could give up on it









Before taking up any of the above does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

peakshooter said:


> Hi all,
> Been playing and experimenting some more but can't get any more comfortable with this little catty, which is a real shame cos I want something as small as this for daily use.
> I can't get a comfortable grip, nor can I stop the little beggar moving in my hand when the shot has been released, so I have to re-grip it each time, leading to a loss of consistency and a painful ring finger. If I grip it tighter its even more uncomfortable and I've tried a "lace" brace (lanyard) wrapped around my wrist which helps but doesn't solve it..
> 
> ...


re read this topic, with the suggestions and experimentation mine is now too easy to shot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Suggestion: Try a boo shooter.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Those boo shooters are really great charles! I think for some the pinky lanyard would be helpful on the luck rings as well.

Also.... Just ordered a couple of the x-small luck rings, you guys have me very curious.

Hope Naturalfork (and everyone else) does not mind, but his video offers a real good look at this little shooter


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> Suggestion: Try a boo shooter.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


well if i dont win one im going to build one Charles, i do like the looks of those crazy little shooters


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Does dankung send tracking info when they ship?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Does dankung send tracking info when they ship?


i had mine shipped expedited, 6-8 bucks? that gave me a tracking # it got here in 10 days and their tracking was spot on


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks NC. I sprung for the 'table rate' ...
Hopefully they make it here soonly.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Thanks NC. I sprung for the 'table rate' ...
> Hopefully they make it here soonly.


bettrer soonly than not at all hehehehhe


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys - will keep trying.................

The video clip was really helpful too.

Will also try a Boo shooter - thanks Charles. Will go searching for spatulas tomorrow in the Pound Shops.

Dankung give tracking info routinely on the orders I've placed with them. 
My last order was with me in 8 working days (to the UK) - I was impressed. Thats the one whcih had the Luck Rings in.......shooting ain't been the same since !


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I have received mine, man this with is:
tiny
slippery becouse high polished
too short tubes to my 75cm pull

I must "refurnished" it and try it in deep this weekend
I´m thinking to use it as fork base for a bigger slingshot.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Only took three days to get here...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those itty-bitty slingshots make the webbing of my hand hurt just looking at them!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am using real light bands... Its not bad.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Only took three days to get here...


mine is rigged similarly. they are fun once you get them wrapped.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I want one of these for my cars rear view mirror.
Seriously.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Heh... the "fuzzy dice" of SS geeks!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Heh... the "fuzzy dice" of SS geeks!


it would be funny if i did'nt have some hanging on my rear view mirror


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL NC.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well even though the thera felt nice to hold it was slikery, so i ended up doing a nice wrap in leather, not cushy, but it feels like it is a magnet, the leather is excellent for grip without adding to much to depth.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

That looks good NC!
I am guessing you forgo the pinky hole when holding it, yes?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> That looks good NC!
> I am guessing you forgo the pinky hole when holding it, yes?


i still use the hole, but more for reference now, i ordered the snail yesterday, so i will let you know about that when it comes in, i wont be shooting it naked, once is enough


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

newconvert said:


> ....i wont be shooting it naked, once is enough


Well, at least wear a belt and eye protection.

That snail looks pretty stealth... Please let us know how you like it!!! I am very curious.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> ....i wont be shooting it naked, once is enough


Well, at least wear a belt and eye protection.

That snail looks pretty stealth... Please let us know how you like it!!! I am very curious.
[/quote]will do, i am very curious as well


----------

